# The Other Sea Otter Pics!!!1!!! Thread



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

had some technical delays caused by a stuffed computer...here are my pics from sea otter.
i'll start with the downhill.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

random semi pro shots


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

sriracha said:


> random semi pro shots


ditto


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

spent most of my time at the hipped gap jump


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

sriracha said:


> spent most of my time at the hipped gap jump


again, some more hip


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice shots!!!!!!!! I like that turn sequence before the log drops!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Nice shots!!!!!!!! I like that turn sequence before the log drops!!!!!!!!!!


thanks man. i think you and i got the same exact shot with different riders, on that one.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

looks tame.


fun thogh, and NICE SHOTS


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> looks tame.


it's decieving. there were so many mud holes, dried up mud woops and ruts that it looked kinda burly at speed. a lot of the single crown guys were stuffing and bucking.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

kirkcaldie?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

this guy was steezin it


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

i was the guy taking pictures of the guys taking pictures


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

mud stair case


----------



## sflett (Apr 27, 2005)

those are some sweet shots. thanks man.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

i believe these three shots link together as above, middle and below


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

one more of the hip.

stay tuned, i pulled out my mentos and got behind the scenes at the 4 cross.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

o.k. this is the last hip shot that i'll post. couldn't help myself. this guy got some good loft.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for the pics dude...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

NEW MARZOCCHI PROTOTYPE!!1!!!
these shoes are dope!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

adrian cortina and his new cortina rig.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

sriracha said:


> stay tuned, i pulled out my mentos and got behind the scenes at the 4 cross.


...followed by the rainy dirt jump final.


----------



## kidinthecorner (Sep 16, 2005)

I really like your first shot of the guy railing the berm. Did you crop it or is that just the aspect ratio of you camera?


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Sweet pics and nice avatar... I live off the cock sauce.

george


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

sriracha said:


> this guy was steezin it


thats a mad ghetto blue rim!!!
hehe

sexxxy ass pix...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

kidinthecorner said:


> I really like your first shot of the guy railing the berm. Did you crop it or is that just the aspect ratio of you camera?


that's a crop. for those that don't know, i'm using a panasonic lumix dmx-lx1. it has a 28mm - 113mm lense, 8.4mpix, 3fps burst and shoots in a 16x9 aspect ratio.

i'm at work right now, i'll post more pics later tonight.


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

those look like 5.10 waffle-patterns. wonder if they contracted those with 5.10, be pretty sweet if they did. 



sriracha said:


> NEW MARZOCCHI PROTOTYPE!!1!!!
> these shoes are dope!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

neato...


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Nice Catch!*



sriracha said:


> i was the guy taking pictures of the guys taking pictures


I always take pictures of photographers, too 

The guy in the middle is Sterling Lorence and the guy on the right, talking on the phone, is Ian Hylands. I thought they'd be there somewhere as I recognized their lights in the hip photo 

Looks like you had fun and you're stepping it up. Sorry I missed you. You can't shoot everything at the Otter. Since most of the guys are shooting the DH, I go out and shoot the XC. I hiked out at 8 AM and stayed until after 4 PM. Took a lunch and my raingear. Here's a link to all my Sea Otter photos - what I've posted so far, anyway: http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?si=photo-john+sea+otter+2006&x=14&y=12


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> Since most of the guys are shooting the DH, I go out and shoot the XC. I hiked out at 8 AM and stayed until after 4 PM. Took a lunch and my raingear.


thanks for checkin the thread john.
yah, i was checking your photos late last night. it looked like you were deep in the field. awesome stuff. i like how you captured the remote aspects of the event.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Man Steeze Rocha who did you steel those pics from???? (I'm MEDIA!!) Post the one of the umbrella girls, that's the best one.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

*Old School Represent!!!*

snapped this one of the man, the myth, the legend, tom ritchey. these three were have a conversation about back in the day. i can only imagine that the other two guys are founding for-fathers. can anybody identify them?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

had a nice little conversation about certain curved wall ride in our local SB area...apperantly KV used to boost the sh!t out of it.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

sriracha said:


> snapped this one of the man, the myth, the legend, tom ritchey. these three were have a conversation about back in the day. i can only imagine that the other two guys are founding for-fathers. can anybody identify them?


joe breezer? prob not...sweet sighting....


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

"attention all non media people! if you are not media, please leave the 4X area and spectate from outside the fence. i repeat..."

at this moment, i broke off a mentos, popped it in my mouth using my thumb and replied:

"i'm media, b!tch!"


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

sriracha said:


> "i'm media, b!tch!"


taking full advantage of my mentos moment, i proceeded to get in people's faces, poparazee style and snapped some intense lifestyle shots.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

rennie, you lucky sandwich munching bastard. just look at the grin on his face.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

They look like 5.10's to me too.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I always take pictures of photographers, too
> 
> The guy in the middle is Sterling Lorence and the guy on the right, talking on the phone, is Ian Hylands. I thought they'd be there somewhere as I recognized their lights in the hip photo


and the guy in between is Jeremiah Dean...

dude...I can't believe I missed you?


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

great shots man....felt like i was almost there


----------



## tomyboy (Feb 11, 2004)

More sea otter pics at 
http://ucsdcycling.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Theo, who does the East Bay Grease vids, is filming in the far left, too.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sriracha said:


> NEW MARZOCCHI PROTOTYPE!!1!!!
> these shoes are dope!


I'd wear those red and black


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice pics nic


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

sriracha said:


> adrian cortina and his new cortina rig.


i love that bike, looks even better built, i only ever saw it being peiced together...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sriracha said:


> rennie, you lucky sandwich munching bastard. just look at the grin on his face.


Awww what's up red pants!!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys in a previous Sea otter post someone said you couldn't trackstand in 4x, from the pic above Brain Lopez sure looks like he trackstanding to me!! Anyone know the rules for 4x


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

*Here's one I STOLE!!*

WOW!!! I think I'm going to start riding for Santa Cruz


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

sriracha said:


> snapped this one of the man, the myth, the legend, tom ritchey. these three were have a conversation about back in the day. i can only imagine that the other two guys are founding for-fathers. can anybody identify them?


ask evil4bc if he knows who the guy in the middle is


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

the OG in the middle is Charlie Kelly with his bad a$$ bike that the man built just for him-
thats a pretty sic Cortina - but i like mine betta 
-great pics dude ! did ya see me rollin my big bike - the black one ?


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

sriracha said:


> this guy was steezin it


Thats either Garrit Beytagh or Tom V, and if it was Semi-Pro it was Tom V.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

You mean like this one?????????????? Who the heck is that mullet wearing pic taker???????


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> Hey guys in a previous Sea otter post someone said you couldn't trackstand in 4x, from the pic above Brain Lopez sure looks like he trackstanding to me!! Anyone know the rules for 4x


4x: front tire is physically on the gate, and you are pressing against it to help keep you upright; trackstand all you want.

Dual: front tire must be OFF the gate. You may trackstand, as long as your front tire doesn't touch the gate. (I just balance against the sides of the chute with my elbows so that I can start with both feet on the pedals.)

-sunny


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know, but he sure is ugly....I wouldn't be surprised if his name was John



ianjenn said:


> You mean like this one?????????????? Who the heck is that mullet wearing pic taker???????


I don't know


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sriracha said:


> snapped this one of the man, the myth, the legend, tom ritchey. these three were have a conversation about back in the day. i can only imagine that the other two guys are founding for-fathers. can anybody identify them?


Tom Ritchey is on the left with a leg over an early Ritchey Mountain Bikes (maybe a Ritchey Palo Alto). The guy in the middle is mtb great Charlie Kelly (the Ritchey is his).
The guy on the right is original Mt.Tam Repacker Alan Bonds. He's got his quasi-period correct restored modified Schwinn Excelsior.

You're looking at the OG's of DH (well...Charlie and Alan at least.  )

Great photo!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I want one.......... and will one day have one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Tom Ritchey is on the left with a leg over an early Ritchey Mountain Bikes (maybe a Ritchey Palo Alto). The guy in the middle is mtb great Charlie Kelly (the Ritchey is his).
> The guy on the right is original Mt.Tam Repacker Alan Bonds. He's got his quasi-period correct restored modified Schwinn Excelsior.
> 
> You're looking at the OG's of DH (well...Charlie and Alan at least.  )
> ...


awesome!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

peaty and kirkcaldie


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

kickin it


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

sriracha said:


> kickin it


that's nice. more 4x shots por favor.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

nice one....here's a pilfered backdoe shot!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

misctwo said:


> nice one....here's a pilfered backdoe shot!


looks like you took the best pics...


----------



## dondon (Feb 17, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Thats either Garrit Beytagh or Tom V, and if it was Semi-Pro it was Tom V.


Nope it was Andrew Neethlings younger brother Jonty Neethling. Hes factory SA Morewood and SA National champ. He'll be racing Norbas this year and has same good steez as his brother/


----------



## banga (Aug 3, 2004)

sriracha said:


> kirkcaldie?


Nah thats Cameron Cole, a ripper Junior from NZ, one to watch at junior worlds this year.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> nice one....here's a pilfered backdoe shot!


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

*Quick !!*

call the butt police -
cause someone got robbed


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Thats either Garrit Beytagh or Tom V, and if it was Semi-Pro it was Tom V.


Psh, Tom wishes he could steez it like that. That kit looks MADD dope though, loving the industry 9s.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

I think thats Tom, Gerrit is a little bit smaller in build, but you can definitely tell that those are some pimpin' Industrynine wheels. Ah yeah!


----------



## kalieaire (Apr 13, 2006)

hmm if everyone's putting in pictures


----------



## coldsprings (Jun 1, 2005)

Freakin awsome pickin nik, luv the wide ratio, looks great!
Whats up wit the Dj finally?!


----------



## GoodLander (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahhaaaaaha!!!! The steezer himself... The v-10 in sick nik!


----------



## GoodLander (Oct 28, 2005)

Ahhaaaaaha!!!! The steezer himself... The v-10 is sick nik!


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

nice pics bro!!!


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

sriracha said:


> peaty and kirkcaldie


What...I thought Peat was with Orange. I miss his yellow/black Boxxer and bike. I'm just not up-to-date with some stuff.


----------



## Todrick (Mar 12, 2006)

sriracha said:


> NEW MARZOCCHI PROTOTYPE!!1!!!
> these shoes are dope!


these shoes are Five Ten Impact outsoles Licsensed to Marzocchi... with an M designed upper

I got to play with them at the office last month, very cool... they are actually leather.

I still like the black Five Ten's more, but then again My bike is black, my helmets black, my car is black, my motorcycles black, my dog is black... its a thing i have.


----------



## Todrick (Mar 12, 2006)

dante said:


> those look like 5.10 waffle-patterns. wonder if they contracted those with 5.10, be pretty sweet if they did.


ding ding ding.... we have a winner!


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

yep alot of great shots. I see no one stayed arounf for the Sport DH Finals - I didnt race til after 5PM after waiting from 1:30......UGGGGGG


----------

